# collar size for obedience



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys,

i've just started obedience w/ my little Yogi and the school reccomends the martingale collars, they don't use chocker chains anymore as they said, 'it's the handlers who had the most trouble with them.' 

i'm really anal and want a green collar (to match Yogi Bear's green hat and tie - sad i know ...) and have found this one on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Premier ECO Dog Collar, Medium 3/4-Inch, Fern Green: Kitchen & Dining

i just wanted to know ... what would fit a grown up golden the best - medium or large size ? 

he isn't fully grown yet so i can't measure him but he will be a big boy. i'll use it when he has grown up a bit more so it fits him properly and i won't leave it on him unless we are training/walking. just uber excited and want to buy in advance ...

thanks in advance !


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

weird that it doesn't say what sizes it adjustfr form and to. I would say in the 16-20 range. I prefer 1" wide collars myself. The ones like you pictured are nice because you can adjust the size easily on or off the dog.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't see anywhere what sizes a large would fit, I would be hesitant to buy a collar with out a sizing chart. Darby is a big dog and usually wears a large but in his easy walker he wears a "Tween" between medium and large (large was to big) and his kurgo seat belt is an x-large. Just like for us, sizes vary with manufacturer.

Can you buy both sizes and return the one that doesn't fit?

Oh- just wanted to add that NO, you are not sad, I color coordinate my two _"all the time"_. Seems perfectly normal to me!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Collars & Leashes - Premier Pet

^ I think the sizes are here. 

When Jacks was that little I always got him the gemstone studded buckle collars. He's graduated to the rolled leather collar now (his mane so thick that you can't see what he's wearing anyway), but he had sparkle until then... 

Unless I'm looking at this the wrong way, I would buy an x-large collar. My guy wears a 24" collar.

Just for fun -

Below are the three collars our guy wore growing up, the darker blue (22" collar) had a gemstone strip that fell off after a while so imagine sparkles on that one. 

The lighter blue 18" was my favorite one... I just wish he could have worn it longer. >.<

I also tossed in a picture of him "modeling" the 18" collar.


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

cool as. thanks for the help.

i think large is 13.4 inches but i agree - annoying they don't say the ranges it goes to.

they won't ship to Australia so i was going to see if my friend over there would accept it and on forward it to me ... so i want to get it right the first time. i'm thinking large but will wait i think ... there is no rush. his puppy collar still fits fine.  glad i'm not to only colour matching one out there. i know my other half would totally disagree on 'if i have to buy a new collar i must have the matching lead.' but ... meh !

love the pic of Jacks modelling shoot !!!! very cute !


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My goldens wear 17", 17 1/2", and my old guy wears an 18". Don't they sell anything like that over there?


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

they do stretchdrive ...just not in that colour ... don't know why but green isn't popular .....


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Really? They don't have green? Green dog things are all over the place here. That really sucks!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

i haven't seen a green martinangle collar ANYWHERE ... and in normal collars it's not common to get green ... guess it's not 'in' here.  
oh well ... amazon order is on it's way so here's hoping .... i went w/ the large ... judging by his paws he'll be a big boy !!!


----------

